# questions about ROTP?



## Khaalid (6 Feb 2013)

I want to study to become a nurse, and join the army as a officer. I wanted to do the ROTP program but i have some unanswered questions. Currently I'm in grade 11, so I don't have a lot of time left to decide on my future. 

During the school year, what duties am I supposed to do if I joined the ROTP?
During the summer when I'm off school, I know you guys guys give me work to do; what is this work? And where would I be sent? And would I have to stay overnight, or live there for the time being? (I live in Edmonton)
And as a nurse officer how often would I be sent away from home? Do I have a choice to stay or to go? 

Also, how dangerous is it for nurses when they get sent over seas somewhere?


----------



## pretentious (7 Feb 2013)

Khaalid said:
			
		

> ...so I don't have a lot of time left to decide on my future.



Woah woah woah, slow down there. You have nothing but time my friend.

http://www.rmc.ca/lar-vac/index-eng.asp


While I am by no means a reliable or official source,

I gather, during the summer months you will be under going training too.
Yes, if you are a member of the Forces and you get deployed than you will do your job. 
You would live where your work takes you across Canada, and as an officer cadet I can imagine you would be doing work that pertains to menial operations of the Forces. 
Being deployed, I think, is not all that predictable but certainly inevitable - or at least can be assumed. 
Danger? Danger. DANGER WILL ROBINSON. DANGER!


----------



## jwtg (7 Feb 2013)

Khaalid said:
			
		

> I want to study to become a nurse, and join the army as a officer. I wanted to do the ROTP program but i have some unanswered questions. Currently I'm in grade 11, so I don't have a lot of time left to decide on my future.
> 
> During the school year, what duties am I supposed to do if I joined the ROTP?
> During the summer when I'm off school, I know you guys guys give me work to do; what is this work? And where would I be sent? And would I have to stay overnight, or live there for the time being? (I live in Edmonton)
> ...


1. If you want to be a nursing officer, then you would be studying at a civilian university.  You would have virtually no duties during the school year aside from succeeding in school.  You may have to attend a briefing every now and then, and you might have to visit your ULO (University Liaison Officer) for admin/paperwork and small tasks.  But for all intents and purposes, you would get paid to simply study nursing.

2. During your first summer you will do BMOQ (Basic Military Officer Qualification) a.k.a. basic training.  You will live at CFLRS in St. Jean, Quebec for 15 weeks while you complete your course.  Other summers vary, and people usually do training/work related to their trade.  In the case of nurses, I believe you guys sometimes do clinical placements, or those things required to be qualified as a nurse.  Either way, expect to be working.  You'll be a full-time member of the Reg. Force and you get paid to, presumably, work.  I would imagine that you would still get a couple weeks vacation. (I got 3 this past summer!) I can't give you specifics as to where you will work or whether or not you will live there because I'm not familiar with nursing as an occupation in the CF, and I don't know what they make you guys do in the summer.  

I would caution you to be ready to be away all summer every summer (a possibility) and essentially live as if you're leaving home, because I find it unlikely that you would spend the rest of your life posted to Edmonton.  Join the Forces, you're probably going to move around.

3 & 4 (frequency of travel and associated danger) Way outside my lane.  Maybe there's a nursing officer kicking around who can help you out, but I assume mileage varies.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Feb 2013)

Khaalid said:
			
		

> During the summer when I'm off school, I know you guys guys give me work to do; what is this work?


It's like Call of Duty, but not done with your thumbs. It's actually _you_ sweating and stuff.  Seriously.  I saw a guy once, he got this thing called a "blister"; it was pretty gross.

It's kind of hard to describe to someone who's apparently never done it before -- sometimes it really sucks, but once it's done you feel good about it.  I know, it's crazy.


----------



## Khaalid (7 Feb 2013)

would i have to pay for the trip to quebec for my training? And how are the hours? what time would i start and what time would i stop?


----------



## Cui (7 Feb 2013)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/off/es-wt-15/index-eng.asp

This should give you some idea as to what to expect.

I don't think you'll ever pay to travel anywhere for CF purposes. Either they issue you tickets, or you can drive yourself and they can reimburse you for some gas money.


----------



## jwtg (7 Feb 2013)

Your travel is a work expense and thus covered.  What are the hours like?

I recommend watching the 'Basic Up' series, which you can find on Youtube.  A regular day, in garrison, will start with physical training at 0500 and then include all kinds of things (inspection, drill, lectures, classes on various things, admin, more PT maybe, and much more) and usually ends around dinner time (~1700 hrs), although sometimes there will be evening lectures.

When you go to Farnham, into the field, the game changes and depends on your staff.  Depending on which part of the course it is, you may be busy 0500-2300, or you might be busy around the clock.  Your final exercise will be nonstop for a few days, catching naps where you can find them for a few minutes at a time.

It sounds like you don't have much of an idea as to what basic training is like, so do yourself a favor, read the many threads here, and watch that 'Basic Up' series.


----------



## pretentious (9 Feb 2013)

jwtg said:
			
		

> I recommend watching the 'Basic Up' series.



Thanks again for your insight.

Perhaps someone could answer my question of how is the food? Nutrition is the root of physical fitness, more importantly is it all you can eat?  There are 3 meals/day? In the mean time I will search.


----------



## Shamrock (9 Feb 2013)

pretentious said:
			
		

> Thanks again for your insight.
> 
> Perhaps someone could answer my question of how is the food? Nutrition is the root of physical fitness, more importantly is it all you can eat?  There are 3 meals/day? In the mean time I will search.



It's all you can fit given the short time alloted.


----------



## pretentious (9 Feb 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> It's all you can fit given the short time alloted.



I was never a fast eater. Hopefully I learn quick.
[As I munch on the same salad from 10 minutes ago] :-[


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2013)

pretentious said:
			
		

> I was never a fast eater. Hopefully I learn quick.
> [As I munch on the same salad from 10 minutes ago] :-[



You get hungry enough after shorting yourself on a few slow meals, you'll learn to bulldoze food down your gullet pretty quickly.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You get hungry enough after shorting yourself on a few slow meals, you'll learn to bulldoze food down your gullet pretty quickly.



Valuable life skills are taught in the CF. "The army don't have time for you to enjoy this food, son."


----------

